

New info on Stuxnet - gumba
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002083.html

======
po
So on one hand the US has completely given up the moral high ground and
basically said "cyber sabotage" is fair game. On the other hand, we thought it
was ok to give access to every US embassy's cables to just about any private
in all of the armed forces who felt like poking around. I can only think this
will end badly.

Here's a mixed metaphor: its like the people in the glass house throwing the
first stone.

